# Cell Phone Antenna Connector in Center Console



## impex4 (Mar 1, 2004)

*phone install anyone ?*

I see what seems to be an antenna connection in my center storage bin along with the power supply. Anyone get a phone installed ?
*Antenna Connection in Front Center Storage Bin*


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (impex4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impex4* »_I see what seems to be an antenna connection in my center storage bin along with the power supply.
Anyone get a phone installed ?


Onstar is great but you actually have a phone number for you Phaeton. Your dealer should have gone through this when they did your delivery presentation. They should have called Onstar for you and Onstar should have gone through the Onstar system and the phone operation. 
You should be getting some wallet cards in the mail form Onstar that have your name and vehicle phone number and Onstar account number on it. It took about three weeks to get mind. 
If you push the White button on drivers side of the Onstar button (wait for the voice) and then say Dial. The voice will ask you to say the numbers (it can only recognize one number at a time so go slow and wait for the voice to repeat the number) after you have voice inputed all the numbers including the area code say Dial again and it will auto dial for you. 
All Phaeton owners get 30 minutes of free time to be used within the first 60 days. Kinda like pre-paid phone card. The minutes expire after 60 days unless you purchase additional minutes. 
This is a nice feature to have as a back-up to my regular phone. 
You can also, purchase extra minutes before the 60 days is up and the remaining minutes of the sixty will be added to the purchased minutes and are good for up to a year. 
There are different plans that you can purchase. 
And the integration of this built-in phone is excellent. 
Now if there was some way to have my Sprint phone service integrated into the car system, that would be HOT!.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (impex4)*

The small connector in the storage bin between the seats is what is called a 'MCX' connector (that is the specification for the size and shape of the connector, not a description of its purpose).
In the North American Phaetons, it is connected to the cellular phone antenna that is integrated into the rear window glass. All Phaetons have a radio antenna (AM/FM), GPS antenna, and cell phone antenna integrated into the upper right hand corner of the rear window. The antenna that sticks up in the middle of the roof is an analog cellular antenna (a 3 watt antenna) that is only used by the OnStar system in North America. Have a look at any picture of a European Phaeton - you won't find a roof antenna on it.
Onstar is simply an analog cellular phone that has the ability to poll other systems on the car - it has nothing to do with satellites. The Onstar service center gets the car location by polling the navigation system in the Phaeton for latitude/longitude. In the same manner, if you have an accident and your airbag goes off, the telematics module of your Phaeton dials the OnStar center, and transmits a coded message indicating that the airbag has gone off, along with the latitude and longitude of the vehicle, which the telematics module obtains by polling the navigation module.
If you have a cell phone that accepts a MCX connector for an external antenna (some phones themselves have such a connector, other phones need an in-car cradle that has such a connector built-in), then you can make use of the phone antenna in the rear window of your Phaeton by plugging into the MCX connector. 
The rear window glass antenna is optimized for the GSM *900* band _(890-915MHz for mobile transmit and 935-960MHz for base transmit)_ and *1800* band _(1710 - 1785 MHz for mobile transmit and 1805 - 1880 MHz for base transmit)_. These frequencies are used in all parts of the world except North America. In North America, GSM phones use the *1900* band _(1850 - 1910 MHz for mobile transmit and 1930 - 1990 MHz for base transmit)._ 
My experience retrofitting a VW OEM tri-band GSM phone (purchased in Europe) into my North American specification Golf, and using it in North America, was that the European specification antenna (900 and 1800) works just fine if you hook up a GSM 1900 phone to it. But, I have no idea whether this antenna would work well if you hook up a CDMA (code division multiple access) or TDMA (time division multiple access) phone to it.
GSM phones can be easily identified by the presence of a small SIM (subscriber identity module) card in them. If you phone has a SIM card, it is a GSM phone. If it does not, it is either a CDMA or TDMA phone (assuming, of course, it is not a very old analog phone).
PanEuropean


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The small connector in the storage bin between the seats is what is called a 'MCX' connector (that is the specification for the size and shape of the connector, not a description of its purpose).
In the North American Phaetons, it is connected to the cellular phone antenna that is integrated into the rear window glass. All Phaetons have a radio antenna (AM/FM), GPS antenna, and cell phone antenna integrated into the upper right hand corner of the rear window. The antenna that sticks up in the middle of the roof is an analog cellular antenna (a 3 watt antenna) that is only used by the OnStar system in North America. Have a look at any picture of a European Phaeton - you won't find a roof antenna on it.
Onstar is simply an analog cellular phone that has the ability to poll other systems on the car - it has nothing to do with satellites. The Onstar service center gets the car location by polling the navigation system in the Phaeton for latitude/longitude. In the same manner, if you have an accident and your airbag goes off, the telematics module of your Phaeton dials the OnStar center, and transmits a coded message indicating that the airbag has gone off, along with the latitude and longitude of the vehicle, which the telematics module obtains by polling the navigation module.
If you have a cell phone that accepts a MCX connector for an external antenna (some phones themselves have such a connector, other phones need an in-car cradle that has such a connector built-in), then you can make use of the phone antenna in the rear window of your Phaeton by plugging into the MCX connector. 
The rear window glass antenna is optimized for the GSM *900* band _(890-915MHz for mobile transmit and 935-960MHz for base transmit)_ and *1800* band _(1710 - 1785 MHz for mobile transmit and 1805 - 1880 MHz for base transmit)_. These frequencies are used in all parts of the world except North America. In North America, GSM phones use the *1900* band _(1850 - 1910 MHz for mobile transmit and 1930 - 1990 MHz for base transmit)._ 
My experience retrofitting a VW OEM tri-band GSM phone (purchased in Europe) into my North American specification Golf, and using it in North America, was that the European specification antenna (900 and 1800) works just fine if you hook up a GSM 1900 phone to it. But, I have no idea whether this antenna would work well if you hook up a CDMA (code division multiple access) or TDMA (time division multiple access) phone to it.
GSM phones can be easily identified by the presence of a small SIM (subscriber identity module) card in them. If you phone has a SIM card, it is a GSM phone. If it does not, it is either a CDMA or TDMA phone (assuming, of course, it is not a very old analog phone).
PanEuropean

Ok! I have T-Mobile service which works on 900 & 1900 band.
I have a iPaq 6215 PDA phone, a BlackBerry 7100t and a Motorola v600.
Is what I'm understanding is that these phones should plug into the MCX connector that is located in the center console storage box?
If so how would I go about finding the connectors that are needed for each phone in order for my phones to work through the Phaeton system.
Since the Phaeton is analog how would that effect the phones?
Thank you!


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (rmg2)*

I think you are getting a couple things confused. The phaeton is not "analog", but rather, OnStar as installed in the phaeton uses an analog system, and uses the little fin stuck on the roof of the car (not sure what is the frequency for that system). The connector in the center console, as PanAmerican stated, is for GSM 1800 and 900 MHz frequencies; these frequencies are used by digital phones in Europe, whereas in the US, we use the 850MHz and 1900 MHz bands.
However, although the connector serves to connect the phone to the car antenna, I don't think it connects audio between phone and car - i.e. you won't hear audio coming from the car's radio, nor will the speakers on the OnStar console work w/ your phone. I just called phaeton car today, and they still don't have any updates on whether we'll have a retrofit for the 2004s, but according to the reprsentative, they might hear something next month.


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't think my 05 phaeton has the connector. Does it just boost Cell Signal?


----------



## agnos (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (varun56)*

I thought the 05's had a phone kit as an standard option for 5 seater configuration?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (rmg2)*

RMG, Varun:
OK, this is how I understand it. I am about 90 to 95% certain of this, but I can't bring that up to 100% certain because Bentley publishers (the folks who put out the Phaeton Service Manual on CD for North America) have not bothered to show the wire with the MCX connector in any of the wiring diagrams.
When I did the assembly line tour in Dresden, my guide pointed out all the antennas on the rear window glass - GPS antenna, FM antenna, and cell phone antenna. She also explained that North American cars (only) *also* get the 'shark-fin' antenna on the roof, to support the analog cell phone that is called "OnStar'.
In the diagram below, you can see the location of the GPS antenna. Just to the left of it, see that green rectangular patch on the window with the single little wire leading out of it - where the pink connector is? (I have highlighted it with a blue arrow and blue text that I added to the diagram). I am 90 to 95% sure that is the other end of the wire that we have in our center console, between the two front seats on the 2004 5 seat vehicles (the wire with the MCX connector).
*Varun*, it does not 'amplify' anything, it is just an external (remote) antenna for a 900/1800 MHz cell phone. As I mentioned above, I know from past experience with my Golf that VW external 900/1800 GSM antennas work just fine for 1900 GSM in North America. 
*RMG*, the analog OnStar cell phone system and this 900/1800 Mhz antenna have nothing to do with each other. They are two totally different systems, in the same manner as your household phone wire and your household cable TV wire.
If you want a VW wiring diagram of this, send me an IM. I can't upload the PDF here. The wiring diagram only shows 2 antennas, one for GPS and one for 'telephone' (presumably this is the OnStar, since it goes to the OnStar control unit) - hence my remark in the first paragraph about the darn wiring diagram not even showing the GSM antenna that I have pointed out in the picture.
Michael
*Location of built-in 900/1800 cell phone antenna*


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_RMG, 
OK, this is how I understand it. I am about 90 to 95% certain of this, but I can't bring that up to 100% certain because Bentley publishers (the folks who put out the Phaeton Service Manual on CD for North America) have not bothered to show the wire with the MCX connector in any of the wiring diagrams.
When I did the assembly line tour in Dresden, my guide pointed out all the antennas on the rear window glass - GPS antenna, FM antenna, and cell phone antenna. She also explained that North American cars (only) *also* get the 'shark-fin' antenna on the roof, to support the analog cell phone that is called "OnStar'.
In the diagram below, you can see the location of the GPS antenna. Just to the left of it, see that green rectangular patch on the window with the single little wire leading out of it - where the pink connector is? (I have highlighted it with a blue arrow and blue text that I added to the diagram). I am 90 to 95% sure that is the other end of the wire that we have in our center console, between the two front seats on the 2004 5 seat vehicles (the wire with the MCX connector).
*Varun*, it does not 'amplify' anything, it is just an external (remote) antenna for a 900/1800 MHz cell phone. As I mentioned above, I know from past experience with my Golf that VW external 900/1800 GSM antennas work just fine for 1900 GSM in North America. 
*RMG*, the analog OnStar cell phone system and this 900/1800 Mhz antenna have nothing to do with each other. They are two totally different systems, in the same manner as your household phone wire and your household cable TV wire.
If you want a VW wiring diagram of this, send me an IM. I can't upload the PDF here. The wiring diagram only shows 2 antennas, one for GPS and one for 'telephone' (presumably this is the OnStar, since it goes to the OnStar control unit) - hence my remark in the first paragraph about the darn wiring diagram not even showing the GSM antenna that I have pointed out in the picture.
Michael
*Location of built-in 900/1800 cell phone antenna*









_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:20 AM 10-27-2004_

Thank you both, Varun & PanEuropean.
Guess I'll wait a little while longer to decide what to do about my phones.


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (rmg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmg2* »_Thank you both, Varun & PanEuropean.
Guess I'll wait a little while longer to decide what to do about my phones.

Actually thank you to PanEuropean, I had no info on this








Im still baffled on how I would get my GSM phone to work in the Phaeton. I wish VW would publish info like this since it would be a very useful feature.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (varun56)*

Hi Varun:
Well, there are two different issues involved in getting a phone to work in a Phaeton. The first issue is how to get the RF signal into the cabin of the car, so you get a reliable connection. This is what the (built-in) external antenna is helpful for.
The second issue is integration of the phone with the existing infotainment / speaker / microphone fitment. I kind of suspect that cell phones and the OnStar system are mutually exclusive, meaning, you can have an integrated cell phone, or the existing integrated OnStar, but not both at the same time. I say this because I suspect that the OnStar system in North America uses the same pathways that are allocated to OEM (factory installed) cell phones in Europe. 
But, all this is speculation right now. I will need to get a lot more info from Europe before I can figure it all out - the US technical publications simply have 'not applicable' or 'not used' in the appropriate spaces. I won't be back to Europe until the middle of next month (November). I went down this same path with my Golf back in 2002 - it was pretty easy to refit factory (European) telematics, the only difficulty was getting the required information.
Michael


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*

hmm, it's my understanding that the phone connector will work with three different Nokia models...I'll try and find the model numbers


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_hmm, it's my understanding that the phone connector will work with three different Nokia models...I'll try and find the model numbers

that's what I was lead to believe also, but never confirmed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (Corradodrvrfnd)*

A little bit of follow-up on this subject:
If you press the foam wrapper back on the cable in the armrest between the seats (5 seater models), you will find a purple coloured connector. This purple connector is a VW specific part. On the Phaetons that are shipped to North America, VW attaches a short length of cable that terminates in a MCX connector. This is the piece I am holding in my hand.
You can order cables from your VW dealer parts department that will fit into the purple connector that is attached to the car (meaning, the end of the cable that disappears into the bottom of the center console, and is eventually connected to the cell phone antenna built into the rear window). The replacement parts can be found in the electronic parts catalog that your dealer has, located as follows: Special Catalog; Electrical Connections; Genuine Accessories; Sub-group 35 as of chart 035-20.
Chances are that there is *NOT* a cable in the VW electronic parts catalog that has the connecter you want to plug into your cell phone. But it is very likely you can find a fairly long cable in the VW catalog that has the correct connector to plug into the purple fitting in your Phaeton, and you can take that cable to an aircraft avionics shop, or a good mobile telephone service and repair facility, and have them put the connector you want (to match your phone) on the other end of it.
Hope this information is useful.
Michael
*Phone Cable in Armrest of 5 seater Phaeton*


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (rmg2)*

An aftermarket option is available...Motorola IHF1000 Premium CarKit with Bluetooth Wireless Technology...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (vwguild)*

Any aftermarket kit will still need access to an external telephone antenna. This means that the vehicle owner has two choices:
1) Use the existing cell phone antenna as described above, or;
2) Install an external 'on glass' or 'thru glass' antenna.
Michael


----------



## impex4 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*

i Would gladly give up onstar for the ability to install bluetooth.
Phaetons have an analog phone...i wish onstar had a cheap cell phone plan.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*

This Motorola unit come with it's own internal Bluetooth antenna...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (vwguild)*

Unless I am misunderstanding what you are saying, I think we are talking about two different issues here.
A normal 'in car' cell phone installation - whether it is a fixed phone, or a connector that fits into the base of a cell phone, or a cradle that you put your cell phone into - will make use of only one radio frequency, the one that is used to communicate with the cell phone towers. Normally, there will be provision to connect the cell phone to an external antenna (for example, an on-glass antenna). This is either hardwired in the case of a fixed phone, or facilitated through the connector in the case of a cradle that you clip your mobile phone into.
In the case of Bluetooth kits - whether they are VW, Motorola, or Sony-Ericsson - there are two RFs involved. First is the radio transmissions to the cell phone towers, same as mentioned above - this still requires an external antenna if optimum coverage is to be attained, especially in the case of a car with metalized windows, such as Phaetons with production codes *4GN* and *4KV.*
Second - and this is what is unique to Bluetooth - is the RF used to pass information between the phone itself, which may be clipped on the user's belt, or in their purse or briefcase, and the in-car interface to the audio system, microphone, and external antenna. I think you are thinking of the Bluetooth RF when you say "The Motorola unit comes with its own internal Bluetooth antenna". You are correct, it does. But it will still need an external antenna for the normal RF that a cell phone uses.
Hopefully, users will be able to take advantage of the existing (built-in) cell phone antenna that is integral with the rear window of the Phaeton, instead of having to add another (external) antenna to the vehicle.
Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*

The best news, although not available yet on other than GM products, is a joint venture between "OnStar" & Verizon...Total compatibility thru an upgrade
to digital from analog for "OnStar". Spoke to the "OnStar" folks this past week, and the upgrades will trickle down to non GM products throughout 2005. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Unless I am misunderstanding what you are saying, I think we are talking about two different issues here.
A normal 'in car' cell phone installation - whether it is a fixed phone, or a connector that fits into the base of a cell phone, or a cradle that you put your cell phone into - will make use of only one radio frequency, the one that is used to communicate with the cell phone towers. Normally, there will be provision to connect the cell phone to an external antenna (for example, an on-glass antenna). This is either hardwired in the case of a fixed phone, or facilitated through the connector in the case of a cradle that you clip your mobile phone into.
In the case of Bluetooth kits - whether they are VW, Motorola, or Sony-Ericsson - there are two RFs involved. First is the radio transmissions to the cell phone towers, same as mentioned above - this still requires an external antenna if optimum coverage is to be attained, especially in the case of a car with metalized windows, such as Phaetons with production codes *4GN* and *4KV.*
Second - and this is what is unique to Bluetooth - is the RF used to pass information between the phone itself, which may be clipped on the user's belt, or in their purse or briefcase, and the in-car interface to the audio system, microphone, and external antenna. I think you are thinking of the Bluetooth RF when you say "The Motorola unit comes with its own internal Bluetooth antenna". You are correct, it does. But it will still need an external antenna for the normal RF that a cell phone uses.
Hopefully, users will be able to take advantage of the existing (built-in) cell phone antenna that is integral with the rear window of the Phaeton, instead of having to add another (external) antenna to the vehicle.
Michael

Not entirely true. I have installed a Bluetooth kit in my Touareg, and it works wonderfully. There is no requirement for a cell phone R/F antenna. The cell phone uses it's own antenna for connection to the cell network, just as it would normally without a car kit. 
The Bluetooth unit is used to both control the phone wirelessly, to route the phone audio to the stereo, and route my voice from the microphone to the cell phone. I can use the voice dialing features of my phone through this to dial without numbers.
In my case, I have a Nokia 6820 GSM phone on AT&T wireless, and the Parrot CK3000 Bluetoth car kit.


----------



## impex4 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (4x4s)*

I read here that the Onstar uses the only external inputs available on the Phaeton's (Siemens?) infotainment unit.
Someone with bentley manuals...can you confirm this?
If there is another input...then I would love to stick a bluetooth adapter in there,,,,I'll worry about an external antenna later for the phone ....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (impex4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impex4* »_I read here that the Onstar uses the only external inputs available on the Phaeton's (Siemens?) infotainment unit.
Someone with bentley manuals...can you confirm this?
If there is another input...then I would love to stick a bluetooth adapter in there,,,,I'll worry about an external antenna later for the phone ....

On the Touareg with OnStar, you can tap into the audio and mute wire to connect a regular professional install car kit or a Bluetooth kit. This allows the audio to be played over the car's speakers and mutes the radio when the phone is in use. 
I'm pretty sure you could do the same on a Phaeton. I have to believe that the Phaeton radio mutes and plays the OnStar through the car's speakers. So it should be possible to do the same thing in the Phaeton as we do in the Touareg.
And when the Touareg doesn't have OnStar, I have wiring kits that allow you to put the audio and mute into the radio. I don't know if this would work in the Phaeton if it didn't have OnStar.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_...There is no requirement for a cell phone R/F antenna... 

Well, I suppose you could look at it that way, but that's sort of like saying "there's no requirement for snow tires". The built-in antenna in the cell phone will function if you don't have an external antenna hooked up to your Bluetooth control unit. But, the little antenna that is built into the cell phone won't give you optimum transmission quality, especially if the cell phone happens to be in your briefcase, in the back seat, or clipped to your belt and thus shielded in most directions by the seat, center console, and so forth.
The better quality Bluetooth kits will always have a connector on the base module for an external antenna, along with the connector for the external microphone, external speaker, ground signal to mute the radio, and so forth. The lower-end Bluetooth kits really do nothing more than just give you a remote speaker and microphone input.
Michael


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The better quality Bluetooth kits will always have a connector on the base module for an external antenna, along with the connector for the external microphone, external speaker, ground signal to mute the radio, and so forth. The lower-end Bluetooth kits really do nothing more than just give you a remote speaker and microphone input.
Michael

I guess it depends on where you do the most of your driving. The unit I use works fine for me. There are Bluetooth units which are effectively a seperate hirdwired cell phone, that uses Bluetooth to access the sim card in your handheld. These would need an antenna connection, and would probably provide better reception in areas with marginal cellular service. The Nokia 610 Bluetooth unit works like this I beleive.
But, in my experience, if you most frequently travel in areas with pretty good cell coverage, the Parrot works very good without an external antenna.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_ ...There are Bluetooth units which are effectively a separate hardwired cell phone, that uses Bluetooth to access the SIM card in your handheld...

This was the system design I had in mind when I wrote the original post.
I did a VW Telematics installation in my Golf IV, using all the original VW components, but I did NOT hook up the external antenna - and as you predicted, the phone worked just fine. In the case of the Golf, the car had a plain windshield (no metallic film) and the location of the VW holder was such that the antenna on the phone itself was pretty darn close to the middle of the windshield.
I think an external antenna would be more of a concern on the Phaeton, because of the large steel mass of the vehicle and the metallized windows on some models.
I don't have any need for a cell phone in my Phaeton - the car has OnStar, and I don't work in North America, which means when I am where the car is, I'm off work. The communications solution that I think will ultimately be the best one for US based Phaeton owners is the one that VWGuild alluded to earlier - the joint venture between OnStar and Verizon. This sounds like the best of all possible worlds - it uses the hardware in the car (hence no additional expense for installation), but the pricing will be less than the OnStar per minute rate. There's more info about this at the Verizon website: Verizon Wireless Offers the America's Choice with OnStar Plan Nationwide


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*

Just a bit of follow-up information to close off an uncertainty mentioned earlier in this post:
The North American Phaetons actually have two GPS antennas in them, but only one is used. The GPS antenna that is used by the car is the one on the rear window glass - the same GPS antenna used by the European Phaetons.
The shark-fin antenna on the roof of North American Phaetons does contain two antennas - an analog cell phone antenna for the 3 watt OnStar system, and a GPS antenna. But, the GPS antenna is not used, meaning, it is not connected to anything. It is only there because the manufacturer of the shark-fin antennas makes the guts of that antenna as a combined GPS-phone antenna - in other words, whether you want it or not, you get a GPS antenna in the shark-fin assembly.
This information was provided to me by engineering staff at the factory in Dresden.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*

There is a much more comprehensive discussion of cell phone fitment and aftermarket cell phone installation at this thread: Cell Phone Update.
Probably best to post any further cell phone questions to that thread, rather than this one.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Cable in center console*

Anyone ever use the cable in the center console?


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Build in Antenna works great!*

I hooked up my Motorola E814 to the Build-in Antenna in the arm rest and it's works great. I was getting less than 1 bar at my house. Now I get 4+ bars. Once I figure out the other stuff (Phatbox, Acceleration,etc.), I will work on a trying to tie in the Car Antenna with my phone with the Stereo system.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Build in Antenna works great! (rrussell)*

Hi Randy:
Thanks for posting that information. I was visiting Volkswagen in Auburn Hills, MI earlier this week, and a VW engineering specialist hooked up his cell phone to the antenna cable in my Phaeton. His phone had a meter on it that measured signal strength, and he observed a 10db change in signal strength as soon as he plugged his cell phone into the antenna connector.
I have a W12 Phaeton, which is equipped with the metallized windows (as all W12's are). So, the results in a V8 might not be so significant, because the V8's don't have this metallized film to block the phone signal.
The connector that comes as 'standard equipment' on the 2004 Phaeton is intended to fit into the back of a Nokia phone such as a model 6210 or similar. But, you can easily change this connector to one that fits a different type of phone. The cable in the center console is made up of two parts, they are:
*1)* The cable that emerges from the bottom of the central storage box under the armrest - this terminates in a standard 'Fakra' RF connector.
*2)* A 4 inch long extension that plugs into this Fakra connector, and terminates in a male connector that meets the specification for Nokia phones that have an antenna connector on the back of them.
Below is a picture of the second component - the 4 inch extension with the Fakra connector on the lower end (where the foam wrapper is) and the Nokia connector on the distal end. The wire in your car might not have the sticker with the part number attached, however, it will have this wire, *if your Phaeton is a 2004*. I think that the entire cable running from the under-glass cell phone antenna on the rear window to the center console storage compartment was deleted from NAR Phaetons with effect from the beginning of MY 2005 production, although I am not 100% sure of this.
*Cell Phone External Antenna Connection - standard on all 2004 Phaetons*








More good news: If you don't own a Nokia phone, or, if you would prefer not to have to stick your head down between the front seats to make a phone call (due to the rather short length of the adapter wire), many other adapter wires are available from your local North American VW dealer. Because there is a very low demand for these adapter wires in North America, the parts staff at your VW dealership might not be familiar with where to find them in the parts catalog. The trick is to go to the 'Special Catalog' section, then look in 'Extras'. (see photo below).
The parts catalog does not provide really detailed guidance concerning which type of connector (on the left side of the illustration) goes into what type of cell phone, so, you will have to do a bit of experimentation. Just make sure that the connector on the RIGHT side of the illustration is a Fakra, same as the connector on the original cable that was supplied with your Phaeton. FWIW, it looks like there are quite a variety of cable ends available, both on the illustration below (illustration 35-26) and on subsequent illustrations in the parts catalog (35-27, etc.)
There is also more information about the connector for the Phaeton external cell phone antenna at these two threads:
MCX Antenna Connector in Center Console
Glove box wire (Cell Phone Antenna Connection)
*Sample of what is available to replace the short cable shown in the photo above*


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Cable in center console (dzier)*

I tried it a few days ago with my Motorola E815. I got so much better signal. The only problem is the cable it too short.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cable in center console (rrussell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rrussell* »_ ...The only problem is the cable it too short.

I am pretty sure that somewhere in the VW catalog, there is a stock part that will provide a 1 meter (3 foot) version of that little 4 inch cable that we get in the center console. There was a discussion about this earlier this week on a different thread, which I just merged into this one (the merged result is two posts above this).
What we need now is someone to do a bit of research and find out what the part number for a 1 meter cable with a Fakra on one end and an identical connector to the existing (Nokia type) connector on the other end is.
Any volunteers?








Michael
*This is the end of the connector that connects to the Phaeton*








*This is the part number of our existing 4 inch long cable (same thing as the picture above, just a different Phaeton)*


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (impex4)*

All I have in my console is the power point plug? Did all '04 V-8's have the antenna connector?
RB


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_ Did all '04 V-8's have the antenna connector?

To the best of my knowledge, yes, all the 2004 Phaetons have this connector in the center storage box. Below is a photo that I took for a different project (disregard the screwdriver, etc.) that shows where the antenna wire emerges into the storage box.
I am going to take the little 4 inch wire with me to Europe next week, and see if the staff at my Swiss VW dealer know the PN for a longer version of this connector.
Michael
*Another view - antenna wire (disregard the screwdriver)*


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*

Never looked under the junk in my center console







. Thanks Michael. Hope you can source an extension cable.
RB


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_To the best of my knowledge, yes, all the 2004 Phaetons have this connector in the center storage box. 

Does any one know where this connector is in the four-seater? Am not finding it in the storage bin below the arm rest. It's not in the arm rest either.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (W126C)*

Found it. Right side of the storage bin, toward the front.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (Rowayton)*

Hi Ronald:
If you have a 2004 model, the cable should be there. It is possible that if the center console has ever been removed for service, someone did not put the wire back in place.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note: *related posts - 
Center console telephone antenna connector question
Sirius and XM radio antenna installation
Radio/NAV/GSM antenna on Phaeton


----------



## DAchener (Dec 24, 2006)

*antenna*

Can anyone help me with cell phone antenna. I haved a LG cell phone and would like to make use of the antenna connection that is located between the front seats. The plug is too large to fit into the hole on the phone. I have tried the VW dealers, with no success, as well as the cell phone store. I have checked out the page ETKA showing different cables, but that seems to be of no help. Any help on this would be appreciated.
Thanks, Dominique


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: antenna (DAchener)*

Not sure this is helpful, but try this:
https://www.unwiredsignal.com/...pters
They appear to have a lot of adapters to connect the phone to a standard antenna. I suspect an adapter plus another adapter might do the trick.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: antenna (DAchener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAchener* »_...I have checked out the page ETKA showing different cables, but that seems to be of no help...

Hi Dominique:
The story about that cable in the bin between the two front seats is as follows: If you peel back the foam sleeve that you will find about 6 inches from the end of the cable, you will find a connector there. That connector is known in the trade as a "Fakra" connector (that being the noun used to describe the type of connector - it is common for RF connections in automobiles).
The 2004 NAR Phaetons shipped with a final termination (Fakra to phone connector) that was suitable for a Nokia type telephone. The Volkswagen Electronic Parts catalog (ETKA) shows a whole list of various other types of terminations that can be used in place of the one that came with the Phaeton. My guess is that these other terminations fit different models of cell phones. Unfortunately, the ETKA catalog is not too clear about what part number (what termination) fits what model of phone.
Perhaps have a look at the two posts cited below (especially the middle one), and you might find some information there that will help you to identify the correct type of "Fakra to your telephone" cable that you need to order. Pay attention to the length of the cable - if you want to hold the phone up to your ear, you will need 300 mm in length. If you have a handsfree device, you could order a shorter length of cable.
If all else fails, perhaps contact a high-end phone retailer, and explain what you need - a connector that has a Fakra on one end, and plugs into your phone on the other end. You can disconnect the last 6 inches of the existing Phaeton cable and bring it into your phone retailer to show them what it is that you need.
Michael
Telematics - How do I connect my cell phone to the Phaeton's built in cell phone antenna?
Telematics - What is the little wire in the box below the center armrest for?
....- additional discussion of the cell phone antenna connector


----------



## DAchener (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: antenna (PanEuropean)*

Thanks all for your advice. The VW parts catalog ETKA was of little use as there is no description of the parts. I contacted several places and no one was familar with the FAKRA fitting. I also sent pictures of the fitting. I did order a cable for my phone and will then see if I can get it spliced into the existing cable.
Dominique


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

https://www.unwiredsignal.com/...pters
I actually got the owner on the phone and he treated me like an idiot and in the end told me that the Phaeton had an Euopean connector and it could not be adapted nor would NOT connect to my Motorola E 815 which I know is false by reading someone else's post.


_Modified by ron kramer at 3:09 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ron kramer)*

Well, the Fakra connectors are not uniquely European - domestic cars use them too, for radio antenna connections, but they are not what you would call an 'aftermarket' type of connector. By this I mean that 99% of them get used by OEMs when they are building the car.
If you go to a high-end car audio shop, you would probably be able to find one there, although the staff may not recognize the name 'Fakra'. So, just disconnect the last 6 inches of it from the Phaeton, and bring the assembly in to show the staff.
Michael


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: antenna (DAchener)*

My Googling leads me to believe that FAKRA refers to the clip made of red plastic that surrounds the metal plug on the antenna wire. I get the impression the underlying metal parts are semi-generic plugs. The FAKRA is a device to keep them plugged into each other.
Here's plenty lotsmore about FAKRA's
http://www.yazaki-na.com/PDFs/...A.pdf
Seems like a jack would work fine without the plastic, it just might need a little duct tape to hold it together...


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_If you have a 2004 model, the cable should be there

I have seen so many discussions on this little connection to the car phone antenna.
Can I be certain that my 2003MY does not have this wire. Th car has been pulled apart so many times by the dealer that if it is installed, it could easily be hidden underneath the console by now.
Michael, Is it worth me pulling the unit apart looking for this wire or does the UK 2003MY definitely not have this connection? As far as you are aware.
thanks for any help, as always!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: phone install anyone ? (chrishabberley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishabberley* »_...Is it worth me pulling the unit apart looking for this wire or does the UK 2003MY definitely not have this connection?

Hi Chris:
It's hard for me to say what the probability of your car having the connection is. If your Phaeton has OEM navigation, then for sure you have the cell phone antenna on the back window, because the cell phone antenna and the GPS antenna are one single indivisible component. Thus, I would guess that VW would have run a wire down to the bin between the seats.
The easiest way for you to "go fishing" to see if the phone wire is there under the storage bin would be to either remove the rear HVAC control (or rear storage bin) and look forward under the bin between the two seats, or remove one of the cupholders and then use a flashlight and inspection mirror to look around (towards aft) under the bin. Both of these components remove pretty easily. It is a massive PITA to remove the bin between the two seats.
Have a look at these posts, which provide info about how to get the rear HVAC panel (or rear storage bin) and the cupholders out:
How to retrofit a rear climate control panel
How to remove and clean cupholders
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Michael, will do.
One problem could be that when I purchased the car, it didn't even have sat-nav! (fancy air-con seats, extra wood, no sat-nav!) I had to pay GB£1,000 for the dealer to retrofit the OEM nav. So, maybe there is no wire!
However, I'll see if I can take a look tonight.
Thanks again!!
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Chris:
If it did not have navigation installed as a option ex-factory, then it is quite unlikely that you will find a phone cable.
Michael


----------



## rjscud (Jan 2, 2008)

*New Phateon owner*

Proud new owner of 2004 V8 has a question. The front center console contains a wire with what appears to be a power plug on the end of it. Don't see any mention of it in the owners manual. Any ideas?


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

congratulations on ur new phaeton and welcome to the forum. There is a Table of Contents on the main page that u should check out it has a lot of links where u can find a lot of technical to DIY stuff. hope someone can help u with what u are asking...unfortunately, i have no clue.


----------



## kfschatz (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (itsallbeendonebefore)*

Just got mine a couple weeks ago also, and I have that same wire coming out of the center arm rest. I have no idea what it is either.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (kfschatz)*

Could be the phone plug - just a guess, but I remember some discussion in previous threads on this subject. In my MY 2005, it does not exist.


----------



## Ph8on (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (Jim_CT)*

Agreed. I believe it is the plug if you want to add a built-in car phone. Welcome to the club.

Troy


----------



## rjscud (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Ph8on)*

Thanks all for the warm welcome.
Did some poking around in the FAQ and found this thread on the subject; http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1324812.
Bob-


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes it is for a phone and was in the 2004 model. I believe it was for a particular phone (a Nokia) as I recall but is not of any real use.
The thread mentioned above in a previous post really does give a full explanation.


_Modified by murphybaileysam at 9:18 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_Yes it is for a phone and was in the 2004 model. I believe it was for a particular phone (a Nokia) as I recall but is not of any real use.

I believe an antenna connection was part of connections. That may be of use.
Steven


----------



## johne500 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: New Phateon owner (rjscud)*

Diagnostic hook up for the dealer


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

No it's definitely not a diagnostic hook up. It connects to an antenna that used to be necessary for certain cell phones. The diagnostic hook up for the VAG COM is under the left side of the dash.


----------



## applepie (Dec 24, 2007)

I BELIEVE THIS IS FOR A RECHARGEABLE FLASHLIGHT MENTIONED IN OWNERS HANDBOOK. MINE IS MISING AND WOULD LIKE TO FIND ONE IF COST IS REASONABLE.


----------



## onthego (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (applepie)*

It's the phone plug. The rechargeable flashlight(torch light) goes in the cigar lighter right of your shifter. Part # 3D0-947-175-A and around $80 from the dealer.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (rjscud)*

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your Phaeton. As you found in the FAQ, the connector leads to a mobile phone antenna. The only problem is that it does not fit any phone in the NAR market. As my father used to say, "a teat on a boar hog."


----------



## kfschatz (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (onthego)*

flashlights are on EBAY often.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...22136


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_...it does not fit any phone in the NAR market. 

Actually, it is an industry standard connector for cell phone external antennas. Nokia uses it on many of their models, and the Windows Mobile device that I have (HTC Wizard, also called Ipaq 9100) has the same connector on the back of it. The external antenna does make a huge difference to reception quality, especially if you have a W12 with metallic glass.
Michael


----------



## ttowles (Jan 18, 2012)

*What is this in the console?*

Here is a picture...no idea what this connector/wire plugs into....


Phaeton 2004


https://picasaweb.google.com/tatowles/Phaeton2004?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Thanks!
Todd


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Antenna adapter for built-in Phone kit.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

rrussell said:


> Antenna adapter for built-in Phone kit.


Yes, the pigtail from inside the foam cover to the plug is a antenna adapter for a cell phone. And you can get different adapters to fit your particular cell phone. However, it is not for the integrated cell phone option. For that option, the antenna connection is built into a cradle in the armrest for particular models of a Nokia cell phone and the antenna signal comes to the cradle as part of the connecting wiring bundle. Believe the cell phone option was not available until the 2005 MY.

Eric


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

ttowles said:


> Here is a picture...no idea what this connector/wire plugs into....
> Todd


 Hello Todd: 

The answer is in this post: Cell Phone Antenna Connector in Center Console, which is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category). 

I have appended your question onto the end of that post. 

Michael


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*well, let's get this topic going again ....*

After the umpteenth time of mobile phone cut out, I decided to revisit plugging my Samsung Galaxy S3 into the external antenna.

My research took me to Australia where I found this:

http://www.telcoantennas.com.au/site/samsung-galaxy-s3-patch-lead-and-back-cover-combo

and then I quoted Michael in an email to the owner of the company, asking if his product would work with my Phaeton set up:



> Rather than make you wade through all of the posts, I have captured what I hope is the exact description of the antenna connection:
> 
> "The small connector in the storage bin between the seats is what is called a 'MCX' connector (that is the specification for the size and shape of the connector, not a description of its purpose).In the North American Phaetons, it is connected to the cellular phone antenna that is integrated into the rear window glass. All Phaetons have a radio antenna (AM/FM), GPS antenna, and cell phone antenna integrated into the upper right hand corner of the rear window."


The owner of the company replied:



> Hi Brian,
> 
> Difficult to say, if that connector is indeed an MCX male (although it looks a little too big to be) you'd have to use two adapters to connect on the patch lead:
> 
> ...


I am hoping Michael knows his connections (and when has he not?)! Plan to order the parts and the product. Hope the shipping isn't unbearable. Any thoughts from anyone before I make the plunge?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Brian,

I don't have that loose connector in my European spec car so I cannot confirm which it is, but if it is an MCX plug it will measure 3.7mm across the wide mouth of the outer, if it is an MMCX it will measure 2.4mm.

A 50-ohm plug will not mate with a 75-ohm jack because its larger centre pin will spread the socket, however, 75-ohm is uncommon.

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MCX_connector


----------

